# Finally….Kauai!



## Deb from NC (Jan 10, 2022)

We have never been to Kauai and at long last, barring COVID issues, we are scheduled to go in early March!  A few nights in a hotel near Lihue, then a week at the Westin Princeville. We’ve also never been on a helicopter and would love to try a tour.  So can anyone recommend what company to use?  ( No doors off tours, please! ) Also any other places, things to do , etc. that we must not miss.? We are in our late 60’s, in pretty good shape, but probably won’t want to do any strenuous 10 mile hikes, for example!
Many thanks in advance for any input you can provide!
Deb


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2022)

Google "helicopter crashes in Hawaii."


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 10, 2022)

Kilauea Lighthouse is a must-see for a first visit. Great scenery, good history, bird sanctuary next door. http://www.kilaueapoint.org/lighthouse

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 10, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Kilauea Lighthouse is a must-see for a first visit. Great scenery, good history, bird sanctuary next door. http://www.kilaueapoint.org/lighthouse
> 
> Dave


I second that.  Also Queen's Bath is a moderate hike.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2022)

Deb from NC said:


> We have never been to Kauai and at long last, barring COVID issues, we are scheduled to go in early March!  A few nights in a hotel near Lihue, then a week at the Westin Princeville. We’ve also never been on a helicopter and would love to try a tour.  So can anyone recommend what company to use?  ( No doors off tours, please! ) Also any other places, things to do , etc. that we must not miss.? We are in our late 60’s, in pretty good shape, but probably won’t want to do any strenuous 10 mile hikes, for example!
> Many thanks in advance for any input you can provide!
> Deb



Your going to love Kauai. I'm not keen on Helicoptors so we took a plane tour and the best part is everyone gets a window seat.

There are a couple of waterfalls you can
Drive up to. You'll also want to go see Waiamea Canyon. There is a charge for parking  now.

Kauai is very popular here so you will get tons of suggestions.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 10, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Google "helicopter crashes in Hawaii."


Oh my….May have to rethink the helicopter tour !


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 10, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Kilauea Lighthouse is a must-see for a first visit. Great scenery, good history, bird sanctuary next door. http://www.kilaueapoint.org/lighthouse
> 
> Dave


Thank You!


----------



## magmue (Jan 10, 2022)

> You'll also want to go see Waiamea Canyon. There is a charge for parking  now.


An enthusiastic Yes to Waimea Canyon, but it will be a long drive from Princeville. We just got back from 2 weeks on Kauai last night. The parking cost was higher than last time we were here 3 years ago. Current charge is $10 for the car, and another $5 for each occupant > 3yo.


----------



## magmue (Jan 10, 2022)

We didn't make it there on this visit, but I have enjoyed the Hindu Monastery on previous trips. The grounds are open to the public from 9am to noon, and are lovely.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 10, 2022)

magmue said:


> An enthusiastic Yes to Waimea Canyon, but it will be a long drive from Princeville. We just got back from 2 weeks on Kauai last night. The parking cost was higher than last time we were here 3 years ago. Current charge is $10 for the car, and another $5 for each occupant > 3yo.
> View attachment 45015


Beautiful!  Is there a good hiking trail there?


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 10, 2022)

magmue said:


> We didn't make it there on this visit, but I have enjoyed the Hindu Monastery on previous trips. The grounds are open to the public from 9am to noon, and are lovely.


Thanks!


----------



## echino (Jan 10, 2022)

Suggestion: hike the Napali coast on Kalalau trail. Very convenient from Princeville, but you need to reserve your entry/parking exactly a month in advance on midnight Hawaii time, or you won't get in:









						Reservations - Go Hāʻena
					

Hāʻena State Park Access Snorkel. Hike. Preserve. Hāʻena State Park Access Snorkel. Hike. Preserve. How to access… Convenient | More Availability Shuttle + Entry Pass Includes State Parks entry pass. Shuttle Information & Route Map Very Limited Availability Parking + Entry Pass Limited parking...




					gohaena.com


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 10, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I second that.  Also Queen's Bath is a moderate hike.


Thanks!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 10, 2022)

slip said:


> Your going to love Kauai. I'm not keen on Helicoptors so we took a plane tour and the best part is everyone gets a window seat.
> 
> There are a couple of waterfalls you can
> Drive up to. You'll also want to go see Waiamea Canyon. There is a charge for parking  now.
> ...


Do you remember who you did the plane tour with?  I like the idea of everyone having a window seat!


----------



## magmue (Jan 10, 2022)

> Is there a good hiking trail there?


I can't vouch from personal experience, but this blog post from a Kauai resort talks about several options at differing skill/exertion levels








						Waimea Canyon Hiking Trails: Find The Best Trail for Your Next Adventure
					

Click here to choose on the five best hiking trails in Waimea Canyon State Park for varying skill levels. Trail descriptions, difficulty levels and directions are provided.



					koloalandingresort.com


----------



## brentw52 (Jan 10, 2022)

We did a helicopter tour with Blue Hawaiian a few years ago and it was one of the best tours we’ve ever done.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 10, 2022)

echino said:


> Suggestion: hike the Napali coast on Kalalau trail. Very convenient from Princeville, but you need to reserve your entry/parking exactly a month in advance on midnight Hawaii time, or you won't get in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, thank you.  I will look into this right away…had no idea you would need to reserve entry/parking for a trail….


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2022)

It's not just a hike - the parking is also for a super popular beach with great snorkeling: Ke'e. Which is pronounced "Kay-A"  This is the best snorkeling location on Kauai for beginners, because of the easy sand entry and shallow bay.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2022)

Deb from NC said:


> Do you remember who you did the plane tour with?  I like the idea of everyone having a window seat!



This is who we used. 









						Wings Over Kauai | Kauai Air Tours - Na Pali Coast
					

We provide affordable airplane tours of Kauai's Na Pali Coast. Don't miss this deluxe Hawaii air tour of the most beautiful landscape in the world! Book now.




					www.wingsoverkauai.com


----------



## magmue (Jan 10, 2022)

Reservations now required to access the Kilauea Lighthouse as well. The upper outlook with turnaround was open.


----------



## magmue (Jan 10, 2022)

We enjoyed the Limahuli Garden & Preserve on our last visit. It is not terribly far from Princeville. They offer self guided tours. You do have to reserve, but we were able to book a few days in advance.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 10, 2022)

Thanks to all who are responding!  I’m writing everything down and will make advance reservations as needed.  Now fingers crossed that omicron burns out and that another new variant doesn’t pop up!!!!


----------



## ragdoll (Jan 10, 2022)

I have done 2 Kauai helicopter tours in the past. Most leave from Lihue airport. There used to be one that operated at Princeville, but with Covid I'm not sure they are there anymore.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 10, 2022)

Kauai: Remember there is only 1 two lane Hwy from north to south. Down south you have Waimea Canyon. To do this properly is about a day. Take a picnic lunch. Drive to the top. Resist the turn outs. Drive as far as you can and then hike past the top parking a bit. There are several View Points up there. Have your picnic lunch in the Park at the top. Then stop at all or most of the View Points on your way down. There is the Kauai Coffee Planation. There is zip lining in Koloa. There is an inner tube float down the old sugar cane canals in Lihue. There is Poipu Beach. There is the Alakai Swamp Trail. There are Cruises out of Hanapepe Bay to the Napali Cliffs and snorkeling. There is the Spouting Horn. There is the Mala'ulepu Trail that starts on the top of the Cliffs just north of Shipwreck's Beach. There is the Makauwahi Cave. Almost forgot about the light house - a National Park. Also a bird nesting area. Luau: some of the large Hotels have Luau. The two I would recommend are Kilohana just outside of Lihue or Smith Family by Kapa'a. Kilohana has the more traditional entertainment telling the Polynesian story through song and dance. Smith Family has greater diversity to honor the many people that have emigrated to the Islands. Remember Poi is not a dish by itself but to dip your Pork. There is Anini Beach. The town of Hanalei. The beach at Hanalei. To go to Ke'e Beach you need to go online and make a Reservation - either AM or PM. Kayaking up the Wailua River to the Fern Grotto and Secret Falls. It is about a mile hike to the falls. Sometimes the trail is very muddy. In Lihue there is a Costco. Cheapest gas on the Island by a lot. Great Fish Tacos at the Food Truck by Hanalei Pier. Some of the best Chili Pepper Chicken is at the Chevron Station in Priceville. Best Loco Moco is at the Food Shack on the side of the Sueoka's Market in Koloa. Jump off the Cliff just north of Shipwreck Beach and swim to Shipwreck Beach.

The Pines Trail. The hike from the parking lot at the Pu'u O Kila Lookout to the Pihea Lookout is a moderate to strenuous hike at best, depending on weather. Steep downhill trail of rutted red dirt. Hiking shoes and trekking poles highly recommended! The views down over the Napali cliffs is amazing.

Wai Koa Loop Trail in the Anahola area. Sleeping Giant Trail.

Remember many of the tourist sites now require a Reservation.

I believe the road down from Princeville to Hanalei is still one way. You might want to take the Bus from Princeville to Hanalei. Also there is a Bus to Ke'e (end of road) Beach.

For those new to snorkeling I suggest Anini Beach. It is shallow and triple reef protected. Also can snorkel at Poipu.

We are arriving on Kaua'i on January 18th for 3 weeks. We are spending 1 week in Kapa'a and 2 weeks at the Point at Poipu.


----------



## linsj (Jan 10, 2022)

brentw52 said:


> We did a helicopter tour with Blue Hawaiian a few years ago and it was one of the best tours we’ve ever done.



I second this. I believe Blue Hawaiian has the best safety record of all the companies; at least it did when I took the tour.

Also if you search for Kauai in titles only, you'll find a wealth of information on what to do, hikes, restaurants, etc.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 10, 2022)

Deb from NC said:


> We have never been to Kauai and at long last, barring COVID issues, we are scheduled to go in early March!  A few nights in a hotel near Lihue, then a week at the Westin Princeville. We’ve also never been on a helicopter and would love to try a tour.  So can anyone recommend what company to use?  ( No doors off tours, please! ) Also any other places, things to do , etc. that we must not miss.? We are in our late 60’s, in pretty good shape, but probably won’t want to do any strenuous 10 mile hikes, for example!
> Many thanks in advance for any input you can provide!
> Deb



We did a helicopter tour because it was on my wife's sisters bucket list. I can't remember the name of the company but we went with them because they allowed extra payment for the front seats which we took for the bucket list birthday girl and her husband. There was four in our group with another couple and the pilot. It wasn't the tour that landed anywhere and it was set up by the resort. It was a blast and lasted longer than I thought it would.

Scuba is ok but not Caribbean quality, imo. Wandering around the rim of Waimea Canyon by car is easy. Taking a boat ride off the Na'Pali Coast wilderness is a really beautiful tour.

Bill


----------



## Veritoalsol (Jan 10, 2022)

Congrats Deb on your trip! We're going in August to Princeville so I am avidly reading this thread. We are going with our 6 year old though so any recommendation that are kid friendly are super welcome!


----------



## artringwald (Jan 10, 2022)

If you do your risk assessment, I think you'll find that you're more likely to die in a car crash in Kauai than a helicopter crash. The crash rate for general aircraft is 7.28 crashes per 100,000 hours of flight time. For helicopters, that number is *9.84 per 100,000 hours*. That means helicopters have a 35 percent higher risk of crashing compared to airplanes. Yes, there's a risk of a helicopter crash, but the risk is small.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 10, 2022)

I did the Blue Hawaiian helicopter tour too. Loved it. My wife did one from the Princeville airport and had a great time too. I can't remember the name of the helicopter operator there.

There is some level of risk flying close to the side of a mountain, but helicopter pilots do value their own lives. There is also risk in driving. I feel more comfortable in the helicopter than in some of the roads in Hawaii.

I have a pilot's license and a small plane, so I like flying a lot. I had a great time on Maui with https://www.hangglidingmaui.com/ in December 2020. They fly out of the Hana airport. I realize this thread is about Kauai, but maybe they have something similar there.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 10, 2022)

Also note, Napali coast boat tours depend on water conditions. The water may be rough in March. You might want to call the tour company and ask about this.
We have used Captain Andy's a couple of times and had a good time: https://www.napali.com/


----------



## artringwald (Jan 10, 2022)

This site has nice pictures and descriptions of Kauai's natural attractions.





__





						Kauai Attractions
					





					www.hawaiigaga.com
				




Don't forget to click the link at the bottom for Kauai beaches.


----------



## ragdoll (Jan 10, 2022)

FYI: the road to Hanalei from Princeville is no longer single lane. Hawaii DOT has updated info but the last posting was October. We were there in November and all was fine. They have more work to do but have not begun that phase Yet.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 11, 2022)

magmue said:


> An enthusiastic Yes to Waimea Canyon, but it will be a long drive from Princeville. We just got back from 2 weeks on Kauai last night. The parking cost was higher than last time we were here 3 years ago. Current charge is $10 for the car, and another $5 for each occupant > 3yo.


Concur.  I suggest doing Waimea Canyon during your stay in Lihue.  If go to the lookout all the way at the end of the road, there is a nice and fairly easy trail that goes along the top of the canyon.  The trail is generally good, except for being slippery when wet. 

Princeville is on a cliff, and there are a number of nice small beaches below the cliff.  They all involve a moderate hike on a trail. The Westin is right next to the trail to Wyllie's beach.  The trails can be treacherously slippery when wet.

Be sure to bring old, comfortable shoes,  If you do any hikes the shoes will likely be irreversibly stained red. 

March is still winter ocean, so on the north shore look, but don't go in.  And be especially watchful for waves; that definitely applies for any time you might take a trail down from the Princeville area.  That definitely applies at Queen's Bath - waves have injured and killed people there.  If you want to go in the water, head south.  There are areas at Lydgate that should be protected.  Beyond that, you would be looking at Nawiliwili Beach in front of the Marriott in Lihue, or Poipu on the south shore. 

Get the Ultimate Kauai Guidebook, available both in hard cover and as a phone app.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 11, 2022)

Deb from NC said:


> probably won’t want to do any strenuous 10 mile hikes, for example!





echino said:


> Suggestion: hike the Napali coast on Kalalau trail.


If you don't want to do strenuous 10 mile hikes, you might not want to do the Kalalau.  If you do, don't sting on bringing water.  Bring twice as much as you think you'll.  (Based on my personal experience from when Ihought had ample water, and I was quire wrong.)


Deb from NC said:


> Beautiful! Is there a good hiking trail there?


Based on what  you've described, the Pihea Trail, which is the trail I mentioned that starts at the Kalalalau Valley overlook at the end of the road in Koke'e Park would be my suggestion.  Easy to get to, not difficult, go as far as you want and turn around.  Pack a lunch and find a nice place to sit down and eat.  A big caveat, this area is frequently cloudy and foggy.  So if  you head up, there be ready with a Plan B in case it's cloudy or rainy.  

There's a nice trail that goes from Kapa'a to Donkey Beach north of town.  It's relatively flat and paved the entire distance.  Many people ride the trail on rented bikes.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 11, 2022)

Several years ago Patti and I hiked the Kalalau Trail from Ke'e Beach to Hanakapi'Ai Beach. About 2 miles. Do not swim at this beach. Spent about 30 minutes there. Then hiked to the Hanakapi'Ai Waterfall. About another 2 miles. Spent about 1 hour at the Waterfall. I swam behind the Waterfall. Bring water shoes as there are many sharp rocks in the Pool at the base of the Waterfall. This is not a hike for someone that is not in fairly good shape. The round trip was only about 8 miles. With our mentioned stops it was about 8 hours. Bring Trek Sticks, lots of water, and food. Many of the steps were 12 to 18+ inches. Your knees can take a pounding. Patti spent the next day with ice bags on both knees. Several younger groups had to turn around. When one or two in their group were not careful, fell on the rocks, and had to be helped back.

We talked to locals that refused to hike this trail but regularly hiked the Sleeping Giant Trail.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 11, 2022)

Here's some pictures from 2011 when we hiked the Kalalau Trail. We only made it to Hanakapi'Ai Beach and back. We should have taken more water. We were in our 60's and we were tired but exhilarated when we got back.








						Kalalau Trail, Kauai - Art & Jo Ringwald
					

Went hiking with John and his friend Joanne in 2011.




					artringwald.smugmug.com
				




Here's some pictures from 2010 when we hiked the Sleeping Giant Trail. It wasn't as tiring, and still had some great views.








						Kauai Sleeping Giant Triail - Art & Jo Ringwald
					

Went hiking with my brother John in 2010.




					artringwald.smugmug.com


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks so much to everyone for taking the time to reply…so many great things to do..it sounds like we should have planned a longer trip!  We are now even more excited about our first trip to Kauai!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2022)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for taking the time to reply…so many great things to do..it sounds like we should have planned a longer trip!  We are now even more excited about our first trip to Kauai!



Just like many other places, you'll find you can't do it all.  Select the things you most want to do, have backup plans for inclement weather (it rains a lot this time of year on Kauai), and just enjoy your time there.  Plan to come back to see and do the things you didn't do on this trip.  Many of us have been doing the same thing for a long time. I've lost count of how many times I've visited Kauai.

A few points to consider:  You've been told about the wonders of Waimea Canyon.  It really is a worthwhile trip, and has some amazing scenery.  But if it's a rainy or cloudy day in the canyon, don't go.  You can spend a lot of time getting up there, only to be socked in with clouds and rain, and you won't see anything.  Pick a clear, dry day instead.  It'll be a much nicer trip.  

But also note the weather on Kauai is tricky - if it's raining in Princeville, it may be sunny in Poipu, and vice versa.  And while it may be sunny in both places, it can be raining in Waimea Canyon. It's next to Mt. Waialeale, considered the wettest place on Earth. Do your research ahead of time to make sure the weather at the top of the canyon is clear. You'll have a much better time.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Just like many other places, you'll find you can't do it all.  Select the things you most want to do, have backup plans for inclement weather (it rains a lot this time of year on Kauai), and just enjoy your time there.  Plan to come back to see and do the things you didn't do on this trip.  Many of us have been doing the same thing for a long time. I've lost count of how many times I've visited Kauai.
> 
> A few points to consider:  You've been told about the wonders of Waimea Canyon.  It really is a worthwhile trip, and has some amazing scenery.  But if it's a rainy or cloudy day in the canyon, don't go.  You can spend a lot of time getting up there, only to be socked in with clouds and rain, and you won't see anything.  Pick a clear, dry day instead.  It'll be a much nicer trip.
> 
> ...



Also, the clouds can move quickly so if you are at one of the lookouts and it is cloudy and move to the next, don't be afraid to stop back later and see if the clouds have cleared. There are a few lookouts up there so it won't hurt to check again. The long part of the travel is getting up there. The distance between lookouts or pullovers is fairly short.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 11, 2022)

One of the most unusual sights we have seen on Kaua'i and it only lasted for part of a day was no clouds around the central mountains.

Plan days of rest into your trip where you lay around on a beach or around the pool. You can not see and do everything on 1 trip. Luckily we live on the West Coast. Each winter we trade off between Cabo and Hawaii. Every couple years we change it up and head Down Under.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 11, 2022)

Waimea Canyon is a beautiful drive and one we always do, even from Princeville.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 11, 2022)

We love these gardens which are just a bit south of Princeville: Na ‘Aina Kai (“Lands by the Sea”) Botanical Gardens, Sculpture Park and Hardwood Plantation. The gardens are gorgeous and they have several tours one can take. One of our favorites when we are on Kauai.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 11, 2022)

Deb from NC said:


> Oh my….May have to rethink the helicopter tour !



Loved our helicopter tour.
We took off from Princeville - incredible.
If you are worried about crashing, then I wouldn’t get in car to drive around - or go into sea or swimming pool. Just sit in villa and don’t go outside. Be careful inside villa as well - do you have any idea how many people get injured inside!!!???
{sarcasm}.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Czahara1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Deb from NC said:


> We have never been to Kauai and at long last, barring COVID issues, we are scheduled to go in early March!  A few nights in a hotel near Lihue, then a week at the Westin Princeville. We’ve also never been on a helicopter and would love to try a tour.  So can anyone recommend what company to use?  ( No doors off tours, please! ) Also any other places, things to do , etc. that we must not miss.? We are in our late 60’s, in pretty good shape, but probably won’t want to do any strenuous 10 mile hikes, for example!
> Many thanks in advance for any input you can provide!
> Deb


For your first time on Kauai I recommend you get the guidebook "Kauai Revealed"  It's available in hardcopy, ebook or as an app.  Hailed by "Islands Magazine" and "Conde Nast Traveler" as the "best Kaua'i guidebook", this full-color guide has 13 detailed maps, a 46-page activities section, and a unique adventures chapter. Filled with candor and humor, this extensively researched guide was written by island residents."  The authors also provide updates on their web site.  Time will be your most limited asset.  If you have done research ahead of time you will arrive with a plan of what you most would like to see and do.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 11, 2022)

Highly recommend Shaka (or Gypsy) app.  As you approach an area of interest (using GPS), it gives you info about the site and/or historical accounts tied to the area/islands.  We've used it on several islands and have seen places/heard things we would not have otherwise known about.  Can't remember Kauai, but it was superb on Maui as we were on the Road to Hana.

Like others, I also recommend Kauai Revealed.


----------



## cowboy (Jan 11, 2022)

Kauai Revealed  makes good reading on the flight over. It is a must for helping you plan you trip.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 11, 2022)

Please don't let that article sway you from from taking a helicopter tour.  I've gone on several and all were fabulous!  Kauai is by far the best island to take a helicopter tour......you will be in awe of the beauty of the island.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 11, 2022)

The odds of crashing in a helicopter or being bit by a shark are tiny. However, beware of the coconuts.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 11, 2022)

Ricci said:


> Please don't let that article sway you from from taking a helicopter tour.  I've gone on several and all were fabulous!  Kauai is by far the best island to take a helicopter tour......you will be in awe of the beauty of the island.


Ok, I’m convinced.  Heck, I’ve done hot air balloon rides and survived, so surely I can ride in a helicopter


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 11, 2022)

artringwald said:


> The odds of crashing in a helicopter or being bit by a shark are tiny. However, beware of the coconuts.



And falling Palm Fronds.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 11, 2022)

Sign at Wai'anapanapa State Park, near Hana, on Maui. Coconuts and palm fronds are a very real threat! Some resorts are better than others at maintaining the palm trees and making sure they cut the coconuts before they become dangerous.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2022)

Henry M. said:


> Sign at Wai'anapanapa State Park, near Hana, on Maui. Coconuts and palm fronds are a very real threat!



They sure are.  I remember sitting on a bench in a small park area next to the Aloha Tower in Honolulu one time, waiting to meet some friends. I heard a loud "swish" sound, followed by a crunching, crackling sound, and my bench seat shook like crazy. I looked over, and a palm frond had fallen, landing on the other end of the bench I was sitting on.  If I'd been sitting on the other end of the bench, it would have clobbered me.  Serious wake up call!

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 11, 2022)

SIL and her husband moved to Florida (Melbourne Beach) when he retired. She was laying out in the yard shortly after they moved. A Palm Frond slammed into the ground next to her. They quickly contacted a tree service that kept their Palms trimmed up.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 12, 2022)

Right outside our villa at WPORV.
We were just walking by a few moments before.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Right outside our villa at WPORV.
> We were just walking by a few moments before.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I have seen them fall here on Oahu and have been close to them when they fall. I wouldn't want to be hit by one.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 16, 2022)

I started this thread to get advice for our first trip to Kauai.  We are now back and had a wonderful time!  Thanks to all for the advice and suggestions!  We loved Kauai.  And yes, we did end up doing a helicopter tour, and it was one of the highlights of our trip..we had a beautiful day for it with clear blue skies and no wind!  Many thanks to all for helping make this vacation  a great success…I do hope we get to go back one day!


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2022)

You're fortunate you got any advice at all. As the bumper stickers say "If you love Kauai, send your friends to Maui".


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Did you do a luau?  I liked Smith's a lot.  The show was excellent.  We have done it twice and enjoyed it both times.  

Are they doing boats to the Fern Grotto again?


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 16, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Did you do a luau?  I liked Smith's a lot.  The show was excellent.  We have done it twice and enjoyed it both times.
> 
> Are they doing boats to the Fern Grotto again?



We didn’t do a luau, but we did do the boat to Fern Grotto!  We really enjoyed it!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Deb from NC said:


> We didn’t do a luau, but we did do the boat to Fern Grotto!  We really enjoyed it!


We go in May, so we are looking forward to that.  So glad it's going again.


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 27, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We go in May, so we are looking forward to that.  So glad it's going again.


Consider the luau at the Tahiti Nui in Hanalei  Small, family operated. They only perform one evening at the Nui but they also perform a night at one of the east side hotels.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 27, 2022)

Kildahl said:


> Consider the luau at the Tahiti Nui in Hanalei  Small, family operated. They only perform one evening at the Nui but they also perform a night at one of the east side hotels.


Before you visit Tahiti Nui, you might enjoy reading Mai Tai One On. It's loosely based on the Tahiti Nui. It's a hilarious story about aging hula dancers that solve crimes.





You could also watch The Descendants which was filmed in the Tahiti Nui. Beau Bridges plays the bar owner who is the cousin of George Clooney's character.


----------



## jrb916 (Mar 27, 2022)

Deb from NC said:


> We didn’t do a luau, but we did do the boat to Fern Grotto!  We really enjoyed it!


We also enjoyed the Smith Family Boat Ride.  We visited Opaekaa Falls & Lydgate Farm prior to visiting the Fern Grotto which made for a great day.  Lydgate Farms, on Kauai's East Side, is a chocolate farm that has chocolate tasting during the morning.  It was a great experience & the chocolate tasted awesome!   We also visited Koloa Rum Company.   While the rum was good, their chocolate rum (using Lydgate Farms chocolate) is outstanding!


----------



## artringwald (Mar 27, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> We also visited Koloa Rum Company.


We thoroughly enjoyed the Koloa Rum Safari.



















						Kauai Safaris | Rum Safari Tour on Kauai
					

With Kauai Safaris, time flies when you're having rum! Enjoy an open air immersive experience learning about the history of rum in Hawai’i. Book online today!




					www.kauaisafaris.com


----------



## jrb916 (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes, they have restarted.  We took the train tour (18 yo daughter) & enjoyed it.  The safari looked like fun, so maybe a future trip.


----------

